# DP and suicide



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Does anyone out there with DP think about suicide? I know i sure do.


----------



## Corduroy28 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm sorry man thats gotta be hard. For me its more like an intense fear of everything external including death. I'd probably want to commit suicide if i just wasn't so horrified at the prospect


----------



## dunno (Jun 5, 2007)

i don't think dp sufferers can commit suicide coz we fear death...


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

I find death fascinating... it has the possibility of answering questions that don't exist within life, or it will silent the need to know... either way it's a winner... although it's painful for family and friends... hence the reason I haven't been able to take my life yet. And I'm glad I haven't.


----------



## lyn (Aug 14, 2007)

I think a lot of us think about it but most likely won't go through with it cause well for me, I'm afraid of the unknown. And, mostly, loved ones. What I'd put them through. I know when you're in so much pain..you just want it to stop. I understand that fully. But, you can't do it. It's not 'the' thing to do. It's just not!

You keep preoccupied with comedy, nature, the little things, the wonderous of this universe and always know, it could be worse with where you are, there is always someone worse off. Always.

It feels so lonely I truly know but least we have this group to know we're not totally alone in where we're at in this moment in time. It really is, so bizarre though aint it.... Zoloft keeps me going forward as best I can...


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

most people think about suicide once in a while.

I think about it alot, but I dont intend on ever following through with it.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

R.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

I have pseudo-suicidal thoughts, it gives me some semblance of control.
No matter what happens to me "I" ultimately have the power to stop it.


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

They say almost everyone in their life thinks about suicide. But like Tigersuit said, life can still be enjoyed. I never thought about it in my 15 year battle with DP. When my brother become suicidal and when I read about suicide I started thinking and it scared me. My OCD kicked in and I wasnt sure if I am suicidal or not. So after that cleared up I realize that DP sufferers who don't have severe depression or psychosis should never be suicidal because this illness is treatable and in most cases, not unbearable. Once u control anxiety, dp is easy to cope with.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Nah I honestly believe severe DPDR can cause suicide noproblem, or infact I KNOW.
DPDR'ers fear death? I doubt that we fear it more than average person, i think it's opposite..

Medo is right, DP is no problem, if ug ot severe DR with philosophical psychosis etc. suicide is around the corner.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Suicide facts:

http://www.survivorsofsuicide.com/

(Survivors being those of us who have lost someone to suicide. It has the hard facts about it. And anyone in a hopeless, painful situation - and that could be from physical pain - is capable of taking his/her own life.)

I have been in a serious suicidal frame of mind twice in my life. It is a place of calm, where the option to die is clear. It is not a desire to die, but a sense of relief that one can have control over feelings of meaningless and worthlessness.

I don't advocate it. If you start having strong feelings that don't go away. GET HELP.

Also, most here don't have DP/DR in a vacuum. Many have depression, bipolar, many anxiety disorders, and other stuff going on. Don't underestimate the power of depression -- the illogical seems logical.

Also see mental health facts at http://www.nami.org

D


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

All I know is that my dr gets bad so bad that I literally doubt weather Im awake or not. But suicide never crossed my mind.

I guess the answer to this is EVERY PERSON IS DIFFERENT.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

It is definitely an idea that i flirt with on a regular basis. there are times where the only thought that gives me some sort of relief is that of suicide, but other times such as now when im feeling somewhat upbeat, i know that suicide would be a bad decision. Im too fascinated by simply being alive, and i am also hopeful that i will fall in love someday. Im going to try very hard to stop considering suicide as a solution, because any fear of it has become very diluted making it more probable that one bad day might cause me to pull the trigger on impulse. For the most part, the prospect of love is definitely keeping me alive.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

The tempting thing with suicide is that it's soooooooo effective;P but it doesnt end ur problems only, it ends u, and gives ur loved ones problems...

Still tempting


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I find death fascinating... it has the possibility of answering questions that don't exist within life, or it will silent the need to know... either way it's a winner... although it's painful for family and friends... hence the reason I haven't been able to take my life yet. And I'm glad I haven't.


It's awful to hear to say that. I hope you don't intend to take your life at any point for your sake.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

In the words of REM:

_Everybody hurts._


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem. Period.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

You're on your period? *Gives you a hot water bottle*... bless.


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

Rozanne said:


> There hasn't be a day in the last 6 months where I haven't woken up thinking....oh god another day to live, I'd rather die. But there have been a few times recently when life has been so good that I couldn't see it as an answer anymore, even if I considered it. Life is hard, that's the first conclusion I came to. Difficulty is the norm. I tried to see this more in the world instead of thinking everyone else was happy except for me.
> 
> The second thing is that it may be possible to experience peace without changing everything in my life. It was just apparent in the aura of some people that there is such thing as acceptance and peace.
> 
> ...


I totally agree. This is 1 of the best posts I have read.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

I used to live in the shadow of suicide. Like every day I would think about it seriously and whether it was worth continuing to live.

Let me first say that anyone who says suicide is a selfish act is a selfish person themselves. So many people over the years told me "Think about all the pain you'll cause your friends and family!". What I wanted to say was "Well what about the pain that I am fucking feeling? Don't I get a say in when that pain stops?".

Suicide is a valid option but its by far not the best. Far better IMO to learn to deal with your problems and heal yourself, which I've found is an incredibly enjoyable experience and brings great reward.

For me it was when I started believing in reincarnation (of some sort) that turned me off the idea. For a while I felt completely trapped and even more depressed. "If I kill myself now I'll just have to come back and do this all over again, there's no point".

After a while I also started realising that all of this pain was my own creation and that whenever I chose to, I could begin to work my way through it. I realised that if I continued to just keep trying to survive I would eventually top myself and I realised that wasn't what I wanted.

So now days it isn't even an option and the thought of doing it makes me feel "sick".

The funny thing is that when I was my most suicidal was also when I had the most hope. Because somehow I just "knew" that sometime in the future things would be better. (See my posts on changing your past for more details).

Time has proven that feeling right


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

CECIL said:


> I used to live in the shadow of suicide. Like every day I would think about it seriously and whether it was worth continuing to live.
> 
> Let me first say that anyone who says suicide is a selfish act is a selfish person themselves. So many people over the years told me "Think about all the pain you'll cause your friends and family!". What I wanted to say was "Well what about the pain that I am flower* feeling? Don't I get a say in when that pain stops?".
> 
> ...


It is a valid option if the pain is too extreme and if it cannot be treated. I believe 90% of mental patients (excluding psychosis) can be at least well treated. The 10% part is mostly where social life is hard and if there is no support. It's hard for those who have no support to manage their illness like some people have to work, to clean, to cook, take care of children, being under pressure etc etc...and they lose hope easily.

If a person has help and understanding from others especially family, and is being treated, that person should never think about suicide. Because he will get better or cured, if not in 6 months then in 6 years.

BTW, religion, belief or spirituality helps a lot. I would rather suffer here for 70 years than in hell for 7000. It feels good being spiritual.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

so, why not drop the belief in hell that doesnt exist and jst live here and try to make the best of it for you and those around?

... humanity ...

Good post however...


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

Copeful said:


> so, why not drop the belief in hell that doesnt exist and jst live here and try to make the best of it for you and those around?
> 
> ... humanity ...
> 
> Good post however...


prove that there isnt. you cant just like i cant prove to you that there is. so u choose 2 believe or disbelieve.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

medo said:


> If a person has help and understanding from others especially family, and is being treated, that person should never think about suicide. Because he will get better or cured, if not in 6 months then in 6 years.


Absolutely, which is why I say its by far not the best option  I don't think there's anyone with a mental health problem out there that can't be healed. Possibly in cases where physical damage has occurred to the brain but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## psychiatrysucks (Oct 17, 2007)

"Just open your eyes and light will come in. Darkness really is just a state of not opening yourself up to light and allowing it to break through the boundaries."

If it was that easy I would be golden by now. I really abhor when people over simplify life like this.


----------



## psychiatrysucks (Oct 17, 2007)

> I don't think there's anyone with a mental health problem out there that can't be healed. Possibly in cases where physical damage has occurred to the brain but I'm not sure about that.


What do you mean by this "healed".. Have you been "healed" from your dp? Does real mental illness ever become "healed"???? I find that weird and hard to believe.


----------



## kirbyking (Feb 20, 2008)

well i tried because i thought maybe if i do it ill wake up
out of the coma because why would i feel so not there.
like im not alive living a nightmare.

like tried to drown myself but i like to breath so ya. 
it didnt work then i relized im alive and this sucks.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hang in there man. Hang in there.


----------



## DRyan (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't want to die. The only reason my mind toys with the thought is because society has taught me to admire the drama of it all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

DRyan said:


> I don't want to die. The only reason my mind toys with the thought is because society has taught me to admire the drama of it all.


Same here! I don't know if I am or not because I think it could be OCD. All I know is for the past month all I've been focused on is staying alive no matter what my head says.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

sweetness how long did you say you have had DP for?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

For the past few months. I had DP for 3 years and managed to get through it, I dunno why it's harder this time.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

My ideas have changed since I wrote on this thread. Outlooks change....

I wouldn't do it because the nature of this life is suffering. That is a fact. It is how it is. If you cannot accept that your ego is telling you something like "I'm never meant to suffer".

Love heals all pain. I don't suppose I would write that if I was starving to death in Auschwitz or Guantanamo Bay, but who knows...it is possible that all you need is love, and it's the pain of not accepting that which is the real problem. >>>only suggestions. Its just a consideration. If people find that too simple and want to find a complicated other solution to life...so be it...good luck with it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I agree Rozanne. However.....DP = inability to feel love, emotions, etc. At least that's how I am. I think when I wrote this thread that is why I was so low....once you lose the ability to feel love your resources for healing become slim. But on a positive note....if there is hope then not all is lost right? That's where I am right now, hoping that one day I will be able to feel love, emotions, myself again.


----------

